# ASV/Cat posi track system vs wheeled skids



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

Need some advice, I own an ASV RC60 and have been using it for snow removal the last 6 years. I do not have any issues with the way it moves snow, but I would like to get another skid steer. I was wondering if any of you who own a Cat or an ASV with the posi track system have had any experience with a wheeled skid loader with a good set of "snow tires" on them and how do they compare? I have driven several wheeled skid steers in the snow at my work, even had to move some snow to get to where we needed to set up our equipment. They work but seem to slip a lot or get stuck. Needless to say the tires are either standard or run flat tires. Anyone run the posi track and a good set of tires? If so, what are your thoughts? Thanks in advance to those who respond.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We have a CAT 277D (same track system as the ASV), a CAT 262D (with std 12" tires), and an older John Deere 260II skid loader. Nothing beats the CAT track loader in snow......But, they are expensive to buy and maintain and not very forgiving on rough services or dry pavement. So having a skid loader is nice to have as well. Up until this season, we ran the JD on its standard 14" tires with a snow blower. The machine was doable but really sucked if slippery out. I cannot imagine using the machine with the 14" tires using a 8 or 10' snow pusher. This past fall we got specific snow tires/rims from Westside (see my other post on site). My operator says its night and day difference. The CAT with the smaller tires does pretty good especially with new tires on the rear of the machine, but this machine also uses a snow blower. Not sure how it would do trying to push snow. Get a skid and fork out another $1,500+ for snow tires/rims. You will still be much cheaper than a track machine.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Was pushing back snowbanks yesterday for the third time this year with my ASV PT-50 and got stuck. Was pushing it back farther that the previous times and sunk. Couldn't back up because it was like driving up a ledge. Managed to work my way forward and drove thru a few feet of snow in the yard to get back around. That's when tracks shine over tires.


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

We have the RC60 also and love it we don't get nearly the snow you guys get but when we get it she shines the wheeled skids we use all do fine for what we get but do loose traction quicker especially the Deere 250 with protech8' box when she gets full and it's slippery out she will break loose, we run a boss vplow on rc60 over 3000 hrs and tough as nails


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The RC30 we had was awesome in the snow. Ran an 8 foot box on 200 foot runs in an apartment complex. 2-4 inch snows and no issues at all.

The ASV undercarriage will outwork a wheeled machine for sure with stock tires. Snow tires, I can't say as we've never run them.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The only problem is that ASV undercarriage is going to cost a lot to maintain vs snow tires. Each has their place though. Plowing I'd rather have the wheeled unit but for stacking I'll take a track machine every time


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

Tracks rule but are pricy. We have an older cat b series and the newer machines c, and d series have a track cystem that is alot more open and easier to clean out. We have a 277b and run a 10' pusher.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Had a chance to pick one up last year.....guess I should have jumped on it


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How'd you manage to drag up a 3 year old thread? You're not a rookie around here...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

peteo1 said:


> The only problem is that ASV undercarriage is going to cost a lot to maintain vs snow tires. Each has their place though. Plowing I'd rather have the wheeled unit but for stacking I'll take a track machine every time


If you can keep the ASV out of rocky/gravelly conditions, its under carriage isn't an issue.
Think of it like running a mountain/deep powder snow machine on trails trying to get to the good stuff.
If you keep it lubricated then you won't burn out your hyfax.
It's kinda the same.

No issue with the undercarriage if there's not rocks/gravel up in them.
Does fine with mud/snow/top soil.

For that reason, the wheeled machine does that kind of work (and as previously mentioned dry pavement.

If you must run your ASV/CAT 257 on dry pavement, keep a yard of mason sand around, throw it down in the areas you need to skid turn and sweep it up later.
It's AMAZING the difference it makes on wear and tear and it's fairly easy to clean up off of pavement (keeps black marks off the pavement too)


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How'd you manage to drag up a 3 year old thread? You're not a rookie around here...


Searching skids
Then I remembered I had a chance at a ASV
You posted on it to


----------

